# Moving To Palawan



## Pogi

Hi everyone,
I've been married to a filipina for about 20 years. I've been over there some 15-20 times and have been to a number of islands and resorts, etc. My wife's family is in Leyte, but we used to own land in Palawan (sold it some years ago to help my business in the US). My heart still belongs in Palawan, and I just turned 65, closed my business, and we've decided to retire in Palawan. I know the pros and cons, so please, with all due respect.....I don't need the dissertations on China's threats in the South China Sea or negatives from those who don't / didn't like the Philippines, etc. I get it, I have a pretty good grip the "risks" or downsides to the island or living in the Philippines as well as the wonder and beauty of the island, the people, the culture, the politics, and so on. 

I'm interested in connecting with Americans, Europeans, or english speaking expats, filipinos, and others who are living in Palawan, plan to, or are curious about it. We'll be relocating in a few weeks....shipping our entire lives over there. It's a challenge, but I'm up for it, and am truthfully ready for the slower pace. We are going to try to find a small farm type property outside of Puerto Princesa City....perhaps to the NW of the city in the hills/mountain area, or the Bacungan area. But, we're open to something within 30 minutes drive. We can't afford, nor do we want to live right in town. For now, I have a house I am going to rent from an American friend I met there years ago, and who came back to the US to get his kids in college here. He will get them through college, then return. So, we have his place to rent and take our time settling in and finding our slice of paradise. 

Though I am the type that wants to stay busy, I'm not interested in doing much business there, and I know that business is tough there. We will likely do something on the internet and a few things to make some extra bucks, but with a good social security, once we buy a place, build if need be, get a car, etc, etc we'll have a nest egg and an income sufficient for our needs. We'd like to do a little bit of growing our own organic food/animals, do a little internet stuff.....and, I have a few books in me, am an artist, and am still a minority share partner in a tech startup in the US, etc. 

Hope to hear from anyone wanting to share, chat, meet up there, etc! thanks pogi (John)


----------



## fmartin_gila

Just recently an American friend, actually a future brother-in-law, and his lady who is my Asawa's sister had a few days stay in El Nido on Palawan and said it would be a good place to settle if he ever thought of moving here. That is some distance from the area you speak of. I have not been there so its only his thoughts that I am relaying.

He has a condo in Datona Beach.

Fred


----------



## Pogi

Fred, El Nido is at the north end of the island of Palawan. Beautiful place, but perhaps not the best place to settle. The reason I say that is that it is a bit isolated, hard to get to except by prop plane (which has limited flights) or driving from Puerto Princesa City...perhaps 4-5 hours. They are starting or at least planning a road all the way from El Nido south to Brookes Point (maybe 4 hours south of Puerto Princesa City), but that will be quite some time for completion. I used to own land in El Nido, but had to sell it years ago for business reasons. Too bad, because it would be worth a ton today. But, being so isolated at the time, and even now, it would only be an investment, not ideal for living there. The town of El Nido is small, lacks many amenities and things of basic need. Really it's just for tourism at this point. If they are into off grid living or don't mind being hours away from the main city it offers a lot of beauty and beaches.....and tourists who pop in and out. PPC is the main city there, the capital of the island and has pretty much everything....and is growing like crazy. Palawan is a wonderful place all in all. I encourage one to visit and check it out. John


----------



## JRB__NW

Palawan is indeed beautiful, best of luck there Pogi.


----------



## Gary D

The beauty of El Nedo is like mostly due to its isolation. Once there is a decent road will it be very quickly destroyed.


----------



## xXEsPaNyoLAkoXx

Palawan is a great place which has a lot of wonders. I've been there last 2017 and people are easy to be with. I hope you will be happy and successful in your endeavor.


----------



## Pogi

Gary, I hear you.....unfortunately, to some extent this is the way of the world and humanity. I / we see the same in every country all over the world. Not unique to Palawan. I am hoping that, at least in my lifetime there, it won't get too bad and I can enjoy as much of the pristine nature of the island while it lasts. In planning to get land outside of the main PPC area, I should be able to enjoy a little of paradise for quite some time. Going in to town will no doubt get increasingly hectic over the years, but that's the point.....live outside of town, grow most of my own food, try to be somewhat self-sufficient without being totally off the grid, etc. Wish me luck! thanks... J


----------



## M.C.A.

*Fruit trees and vegetables*



Pogi said:


> Gary, I hear you.....unfortunately, to some extent this is the way of the world and humanity. I / we see the same in every country all over the world. Not unique to Palawan. I am hoping that, at least in my lifetime there, it won't get too bad and I can enjoy as much of the pristine nature of the island while it lasts. In planning to get land outside of the main PPC area, I should be able to enjoy a little of paradise for quite some time. Going in to town will no doubt get increasingly hectic over the years, but that's the point.....live outside of town, grow most of my own food, try to be somewhat self-sufficient without being totally off the grid, etc. Wish me luck! thanks... J


Good plan Pogi, I do that also to help curb the costs of retirement, I can only plant certain vegetables though because our soil is sandy and near the lake I grow a lot of Gabi (taro root) I didn't care for it at first but it's grown on me it's good in stews and also it can be made into fries and chips, hot peppers seem to grow in the back yard well.

I planted as many fruit trees as I could and finally half of them are starting to bear fruits, I have calamansi, tamarind (San Palo), papaya, guava, chokeberry (bignay), avocado, cocoa, manzanita berries, sugar apple (atis), santol (cotton fruit), starfruit, dragon fruit, Guyabano.


----------



## msaculles

Hello Jan,

Good luck to your move. There is no question Palawan is so beautiful. I went there to visit last year and I loved it. Now, I am on the process of moving hopefully this year trying to buy a slice of land outside PPC specifically at the Talaudyong Area. Hope everything will work out. It's nice to know that there some expats living in Palawan. By the way, I lived here in Florida closed to Orlando. 

Regards!


----------



## MarcCo

*Good Luck!*

Hi John,

How are you? Hope all fine. 
Your post is from January, so maybe you are already in Palawan and all the objectives that you have written here 10 month ago are already achieved. Anyway I would like to read a update of your living experience in Palawan and explain to you my situation.

My name is Marc, I am from Barcelona and my wife is filipina. We are working in another country, but 5 month ago we bought a land in Palawan because was a good opportunity and I am in love with this island, people and culture. We are planning to move to Palawan in one or two years definitely and read your experience here will be high appreciated.

My land is in Narra, 1 hour and 30 min from Puerto Princesa, is a very calm place and close to the beach (beautiful and practically virgin beach). My ideas are very similar to yours, practically the same, except that I am not artist, my passion is science. I have coconut, mango, rambutan, duhat, durian, calamansi, lanzones and others fruit trees (and I am planning to plant more), some bamboo and I am planting some seasonal crops. Additionally I have 2 carabaos very friendly (it is not a joke, they are very friendly). So, if you have not find any place yet, we can contact and see how we can help each other. I am planning to do much more things there and if someone would live there, it would help me a lot.

Update me and good luck John!!

Marc


----------



## Pogi

*moving to Palawan*

Hi Marc, 

yes, my wife and I relocated to Palawan in Feb of 2019. We purchased an 8 Ha. farm in Brgy Sta Cruz, about 28 KM north of Puerto Princesa City. Things moved pretty quickly, as we sought and found a titled property vs more cumbersome routes with tax dec properties, etc. We made extensive improvements to the property, including a 400m gravel entry road, complete with a concrete bridge and culvert over a spring, water tower, our own dedicated 25KW transformer and powerhouse, purchased a pickup truck and tractor with accessories (loader, backhoe, mower, disc plow and tiller), and built several kubos, sheds, etc to start with. All within the last 8 months. Interesting thing is however, that my business interests in the US have begun to grow substantially, my partners there are hinting at wanting me to return, I have a new granddaughter back in the US, and I may end up having to decide between farm life here and business interests in the US that could bring substantial investment income in the future, as well as being able to watch my GD grow up. Tough choice. I do love it here. At this point, we are enjoying working on the farm, planting lots of tropical flowers, fruit trees, etc and loving the view, the springs, the river and being on the land. 

Though I couldn't help you around the Narra area, I've learned a lot about PPC, how government works or doesn't, made some good contractor and other contacts, learned a few lessons, and other stuff that may be of value for you and any others moving here. Should I end up returning, it wouldn't be for quite some time.....and, especially if I sell the farm. So, let me know how I might be of help to you.....

good luck with your future plans, John


----------



## MarcCo

Hi John,

First of all, congratulations for your granddaughter! What a blessing!
Secondly, congratulations for your successful start and adaptation! It is impressive to achieve all in this short time.
I will come to Palawan on May 2020 (for vacations) and it would be so interesting to meet you and visit your farm, as an example for my future projects, if you are still there.
I would like to request you, all of your contacts (telephone, email) related to the development and construction of your land. If you want, you can send me a private message.
Additionally, if you want to sell or rent your farm, or you need someone to run your farm for you during some years, please let me know; I am always open to new possibilities. I am now 32 years old, a postdoctoral researcher in chemical science, an expert on bio-resources and bio-materials, with many innovative ideas that can be useful in organic farming life.
Anyway, I hope that all will be good for you and your family!

Marc


----------



## Pogi

*moving to Palawan*

Marc,

I will put together some sort of list for you of some contacts and information here in Palawan. I'm not sure how to private message here, but I'll look into it and get back to you. 

Per the farm and your interest, I will be deciding something in the next few weeks, but am leaning toward selling the farm and returning to the US. It's tough, as I do love it here, but opportunities and a granddaughter await. Land here is more expensive than in Narra, and I've put significant amounts into the farm already. I don't know if you have the funds or interest, but we could discuss it. Should I pull the trigger, it will go on the market around year end. 

I assume I'd still be around in May, when you get here, unless the farm sells quickly and everything moves like clockwork, which is unusual here in the Philippines. So, I look forward to meeting you and being of any assistance I can. 

John


----------



## M.C.A.

*Messaging*



Pogi said:


> Marc,
> 
> I will put together some sort of list for you of some contacts and information here in Palawan. I'm not sure how to private message here, but I'll look into it and get back to you.
> John


John it might take a while for you to message Marc he is new and will need to make more posts before the PM's or messaging option becomes available and I think it's 5 postings.

But once he's established you send a message by clicking on his name and then you'll get a drop down box and select "Send Message". If you decide you need to contact now you can send me the message and I'll send it to Marc.


----------



## Nickleback99

Gary D said:


> The beauty of El Nedo is like mostly due to its isolation. Once there is a decent road will it be very quickly destroyed.


Well, much like Boracay, it is being ruined. Too much of a cash cow it seems being riden into the ground. We went there first in 2009 and swam in the bay right in town, and was all clean, etc. Crowded for tourism, but clean. Back there in 2017 and twice and many people, an Ayala resort just on north end of town and the bay was filthy gray water. Tourist boats/islands getting over used and seemed to me it's going to need an "intervention" much like Boracay at some point. We have relatives who run an inn and store there, and live about 15 minutes north(?) near some beautiful unspoiled beaches we went to with them. Hopefully someone comes to senses and fixes things before too late.


----------



## Manitoba

Nickleback99 said:


> Well, much like Boracay, it is being ruined. Too much of a cash cow it seems being riden into the ground. ....


In a country with literally thousands of good to great beaches, Why don't they spread around the wealth and limit the load to what a location can handle for sustainable tourism?

I know the answer, this is the Philippines and long term thinking is not their strength.

I was recently at Alona Beach in Bohol, same thing it is getting overcrowded, no parking too many boats, mess and pollution all around. My Airbnb was however about 12 kms away and only a 5 minute to a beach that was deserted during the week and might have 20 or 30 people on it on a weekend. It was bigger and nicer in its natural state than Alona Beach. A single resort there would have not overloaded the beach, it would remain a great place for tourists to come to and spend money.


----------



## Jepp

Hi
I am Australian moving to Palawan with my soon to be Filipina wife later in 2020.
Interested in settling on the West coast of Palawan on the beach hopefully. Anyone know if there is any big surfable waves around? Looking at the Quezon area maybe. 

Cheers everyone.


----------



## Jepp

Hi all
Anybody have any information on how safe it is living South of PPS on the West coast?


----------



## northwoods

*hi JEPP*



jepp said:


> hi all
> anybody have any information on how safe it is living south of pps on the west coast?


i visited that area 3 years ago.. I felt it was safe . Saw no surfing waves @ that time . Did feel uneasy in the town of quezon ..


----------



## Pogi

*safety on the west coast of Palawan*

Northwoods....I tried to reply, but it appears it got lost, so here goes again. I live on the east coast of Palawan near Puerto Princesa. However, I do watch the news with regularity and have traveled to the west coast and around most of Palawan. I consider the entire island relatively safe, and would freely travel anywhere alone. Palawan is perhaps not unlike any island, country area, city, etc like anywhere else in the world in that there may be areas to be more aware, cautious, etc at times. It is true that there seem to be a few pockets like Quezon or Brookes Point in the very south of Palawan, where criminals or jihadi wannabees tend to seek refuge and get off grid, away from authorities. But I have heard of no violence per se, only a few arrests.That's largely in Mindinao and Manila. And, criminals seeking refuge in lower populated areas is not unusual on any island in the Philippines or in any other country for that matter. There were a couple of kidnappings some 10 years ago, but the authorities are having none of that today and seem intent on protecting Palawan, the tourist industry here, and the politicians and "hollywood" types who own property around the island. If there is any concern, I would focus on the west coast from about Napsan up through Port Barton, San Vincente and up to El Nido. All very safe and occupied by lots of foreigners, politicians, etc.


----------



## northwoods

Hi John ..its been a long time , since we talked .
if you recall , i met you & your wife in PP , over a drink .
at that time you told me about a large chunk of land you were thinking of buying .
reading your post of near a year ago...looks like you bought it & now may be reselling it ?
i agree that palawan is basically safe , ive got wisconsin friends just north of narra .
they have not said anything about violence on foreigners , but said on several occasions crocks had eaten fisher folk in the far south . yep im still in my lake home up here , as the [ old economy ] really stalled my plans to locate on palawan . new economy so much better ,,im remodeling placing my place up for sale this early spring . salamat.....


----------



## Pogi

*safety on the west coast of Palawan*

ahh yes.....sorry, didn't recognize or remember the profile name. We did indeed buy a farm here, beautiful place. Unfortunately, my wife isn't happy here on a farm and wants to return to the US, and I have business interests in the US which are doing well and beckon me back. It's been a good venture, I've learned a lot, and I have no regrets. If things were different, I'd stay for sure. Palawan has much to offer for anyone up for the adventure. I will also say that in reflecting on my 20 years back and forth in the Philippines, and the last 10 years back and forth in Palawan (owning property twice here now), the island has really progressed a lot. Still a ways to go in infrastructure, but culturally and socially there is way more interest in organics, health, environmental issues, etc. All good stuff. Hope you find your Path and have fun, John


----------



## Eurointernet

*move to Palawan*

I live in Angeles at the moment, I am considering moving to Palawan covid permitting, I might look for a house to rent but I might buy a condo! Any suggestions on how to locate a house to rent condo to buy?


----------



## M.C.A.

*Palawan Rental*



Eurointernet said:


> I live in Angeles at the moment, I am considering moving to Palawan covid permitting, I might look for a house to rent but I might buy a condo! Any suggestions on how to locate a house to rent condo to buy?


Welcome to the forum Eurointernet and for sure once this quarantine is over your best bet is to scope it out from Palawan and see if this island has what you need to get by, note some of these islands are going to have limited food items and probably not a terrific infrastructure, mail system or Internet service but that's what you'll find out.

Here's some links, I've found Facebook also is a great tool for finding lower prices.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/316541618555681/

https://www.facebook.com/HomeAndVac...p1JkSe3SYd3kniYNMECItnj-RbEN9WX4mptUEJmOS_PeZ

https://homes.trovit.ph/for-rent-palawan

https://search.dotproperty.com.ph/homes/house-for-rent-palawan

https://www.wimdu.com/palawan

https://www.facebook.com/groups/palawanrealestateexchange/

Careful, so many people here make big money on commission or rental contracts and I wouldn't send any money in advance if they ask, probably best to get a hotel first and then get around.


----------



## northwoods

Palawan ?
Yep i know 3 couples their ...what area ? Are you looking at ?
Salamat ...
Chuck ......


----------



## Eurointernet

*move to Palawan*

probably in a subdivision near to town, I need good communications like pldt!


----------



## Absolutesummit

Palawan is a literal paradise. No earthquakes, typhoons, or volcanoes. Just need to take care of and maintain the environment. Good thing the local government is very active and strict about keeping the environment nice and clean.


----------



## scotyw

MarcCo said:


> *Good Luck!*
> 
> Hi John,
> 
> How are you? Hope all fine.
> Your post is from January, so maybe you are already in Palawan and all the objectives that you have written here 10 month ago are already achieved. Anyway I would like to read a update of your living experience in Palawan and explain to you my situation.
> 
> My name is Marc, I am from Barcelona and my wife is filipina. We are working in another country, but 5 month ago we bought a land in Palawan because was a good opportunity and I am in love with this island, people and culture. We are planning to move to Palawan in one or two years definitely and read your experience here will be high appreciated.
> 
> My land is in Narra, 1 hour and 30 min from Puerto Princesa, is a very calm place and close to the beach (beautiful and practically virgin beach). My ideas are very similar to yours, practically the same, except that I am not artist, my passion is science. I have coconut, mango, rambutan, duhat, durian, calamansi, lanzones and others fruit trees (and I am planning to plant more), some bamboo and I am planting some seasonal crops. Additionally I have 2 carabaos very friendly (it is not a joke, they are very friendly). So, if you have not find any place yet, we can contact and see how we can help each other. I am planning to do much more things there and if someone would live there, it would help me a lot.
> 
> Update me and good luck John!!
> 
> Marc


Hi Marc, I was wondering if you moved to Narra yet and how was it, im looking to do the same with my partner.


----------



## HKJeffB

scotyw said:


> Hi Marc, I was wondering if you moved to Narra yet and how was it, im looking to do the same with my partner.


Bit of a necropost but wondering about updates as well. I'd spent almost a year in Cebu and thus was able to explore the islands. Negotiations on our property have recently fallen through and my wife would like to begin looking in Palawan rather than Cebu. Just looking for contacts and information. I can work remotely but need strong internet so considering temp move to Puerto Princess to explore Palawan on weekend similar to how we scoped out Cebu while we lived there.


----------



## Lunkan

HKJeffB said:


> Bit of a necropost but wondering about updates as well. I'd spent almost a year in Cebu and thus was able to explore the islands. Negotiations on our property have recently fallen through and my wife would like to begin looking in Palawan rather than Cebu. Just looking for contacts and information. I can work remotely but need strong internet so considering temp move to Puerto Princess to explore Palawan on weekend similar to how we scoped out Cebu while we lived there.


 Concerning internet: Well. (Before covid) A Filipino working for´a lottery travelled around at Palawan to contact the top winners. He said internet at his 4G mobile functioned almost everywhere he went. (But I suppouse slow.)
My business partner live in "mountains" (hills) among most far from where there are much people. Different different days but mostly he don't get signal to his house at all, so he has spent much time standing outside climbed up a hill when we communicate.

I have some contacts in different parts of Palawan (Except not main tourist parts). For instance cheap but still ok boarding house, real estate agents, travel tours, long distance van transport, car rental... Do you have use of any of them?

NOTE. Close before the recent election about if split Palawan into more provinces or not, several municipalies announced they started demanding quarantine for travellers *coming from Puerto Princessa*, but it was canceled/postponed to make it possible for people working elsewhere at Palawan to get to their home municipalies to vote. The election is done now, so I suppouse such quarantines are demanded. So having Puerto Princessa as base to explore Palawan isn't so good as it is now. But if staying away from Puerto Princessa it's allowed to travel around still (if have recent enough negative covid test.)


----------



## HKJeffB

Lunkan said:


> Concerning internet: Well. (Before covid) A Filipino working for´a lottery travelled around at Palawan to contact the top winners. He said internet at his 4G mobile functioned almost everywhere he went. (But I suppouse slow.)
> My business partner live in "mountains" (hills) among most far from where there are much people. Different different days but mostly he don't get signal to his house at all, so he has spent much time standing outside climbed up a hill when we communicate.
> 
> I have some contacts in different parts of Palawan (Except not main tourist parts). For instance cheap but still ok boarding house, real estate agents, travel tours, long distance van transport, car rental... Do you have use of any of them?
> 
> NOTE. Close before the recent election about if split Palawan into more provinces or not, several municipalies announced they started demanding quarantine for travellers *coming from Puerto Princessa*, but it was canceled/postponed to make it possible for people working elsewhere at Palawan to get to their home municipalies to vote. The election is done now, so I suppouse such quarantines are demanded. So having Puerto Princessa as base to explore Palawan isn't so good as it is now. But if staying away from Puerto Princessa it's allowed to travel around still (if have recent enough negative covid test.)


Appreciate the feedback. I may well follow up with you in the near future if we end up headed to PP. Not looking at coming before June or so so nothing urgent. Finding contacts that you can trust is just about the hardest part of the Philippines and we are set with that in Cebu. Starting over in Palawan is a bit intimidating but remote work and weekend will hopefully change that if we move in that direction. I'll drop you a note if we head that way.


----------



## Jan Eisen

MarcCo said:


> *Good Luck!*
> 
> Hi John,
> 
> How are you? Hope all fine.
> Your post is from January, so maybe you are already in Palawan and all the objectives that you have written here 10 month ago are already achieved. Anyway I would like to read a update of your living experience in Palawan and explain to you my situation.
> 
> My name is Marc, I am from Barcelona and my wife is filipina. We are working in another country, but 5 month ago we bought a land in Palawan because was a good opportunity and I am in love with this island, people and culture. We are planning to move to Palawan in one or two years definitely and read your experience here will be high appreciated.
> 
> My land is in Narra, 1 hour and 30 min from Puerto Princesa, is a very calm place and close to the beach (beautiful and practically virgin beach). My ideas are very similar to yours, practically the same, except that I am not artist, my passion is science. I have coconut, mango, rambutan, duhat, durian, calamansi, lanzones and others fruit trees (and I am planning to plant more), some bamboo and I am planting some seasonal crops. Additionally I have 2 carabaos very friendly (it is not a joke, they are very friendly). So, if you have not find any place yet, we can contact and see how we can help each other. I am planning to do much more things there and if someone would live there, it would help me a lot.
> 
> Update me and good luck John!!
> 
> Marc


Hi Marc


MarcCo said:


> *Good Luck!*
> 
> Hi John,
> 
> How are you? Hope all fine.
> Your post is from January, so maybe you are already in Palawan and all the objectives that you have written here 10 month ago are already achieved. Anyway I would like to read a update of your living experience in Palawan and explain to you my situation.
> 
> My name is Marc, I am from Barcelona and my wife is filipina. We are working in another country, but 5 month ago we bought a land in Palawan because was a good opportunity and I am in love with this island, people and culture. We are planning to move to Palawan in one or two years definitely and read your experience here will be high appreciated.
> 
> My land is in Narra, 1 hour and 30 min from Puerto Princesa, is a very calm place and close to the beach (beautiful and practically virgin beach). My ideas are very similar to yours, practically the same, except that I am not artist, my passion is science. I have coconut, mango, rambutan, duhat, durian, calamansi, lanzones and others fruit trees (and I am planning to plant more), some bamboo and I am planting some seasonal crops. Additionally I have 2 carabaos very friendly (it is not a joke, they are very friendly). So, if you have not find any place yet, we can contact and see how we can help each other. I am planning to do much more things there and if someone would live there, it would help me a lot.
> 
> Update me and good luck John!!
> 
> Marc



hello Marc, my reply is quite late but I would like to ask have you moved to Palawan yet?
I’m planning to buy a small land there too so I can build a small house by the beach. I would appreciate if you could recommend a place in Narra or anywhere near

regards, Jan


----------



## Lunkan

Jan Eisen said:


> I’m planning to buy a small land there too so I can build a small house by the beach. I would appreciate if you could recommend a place in Narra or anywhere near


 There are very cheap lots for being beach in Quezon and Rizal, Palawan without houses. (Or just a hut.) E g I saw some recently for 100 to 200 pesos per squarenmeter, but the 100 I dont know if the shore is any nice and has no road but not so far to highway
while 200p have nice white sand beach and is adjundend to highway. NOT tiny. The smallest of these are 2 hectares but no big difference in total cost than buying a tiny 
One earlier for 125p is slopeside giving fantastic view but that one is sold.

I dont know if sold
/one in Narra with house
/and one biger both house and land cost more in Quezon, Palawan. 
I ask by text now concerning the first.
Both are walking distance to shore.

There are others too, which I havent checked anything.

NOTE! There are restrictions against foreigners owning land, but there are some possibilities - much better than put all in Filipina girlfriend's/boyfriend's name  If you need assistance, perhaps I know solution suiting you. I know of three with different pros and cons.


----------



## Jan Eisen

Lunkan said:


> There are very cheap lots for being beach in Quezon and Rizal, Palawan without houses. (Or just a hut.) E g I saw some recently for 100 to 200 pesos per squarenmeter, but the 100 I dont know if the shore is any nice and has no road but not so far to highway
> while 200p have nice white sand beach and is adjundend to highway. NOT tiny. The smallest of these are 2 hectares but no big difference in total cost than buying a tiny
> One earlier for 125p is slopeside giving fantastic view but that one is sold.
> 
> I dont know if sold
> /one in Narra with house
> /and one biger both house and land cost more in Quezon, Palawan.
> I ask by text now concerning the first.
> Both are walking distance to shore.
> 
> There are others too, which I havent checked anything.
> 
> NOTE! There are restrictions against foreigners owning land, but there are some possibilities - much better than put all in Filipina girlfriend's/boyfriend's name  If you need assistance, perhaps I know solution suiting you. I know of three with different pros and cons.


Hi Lunkan,
Thank you so much for the info, appreciate it. I would like to have more info of Palawan since I never lived there. I plan to buy one lot and then build a small house (or hut) for me, and would be glad to have your input.
do you live in Palawan currently?
We can connect thru whatsapp (--------- deleted------ Conversation /PM message sent)


----------



## Lunkan

Jan Eisen said:


> Hi Lunkan,
> Thank you so much for the info, appreciate it. I would like to have more info of Palawan since I never lived there. I plan to buy one lot and then build a small house (or hut) for me, and would be glad to have your input.
> do you live in Palawan currently?
> We can connect thru whatsapp (--------- deleted------ Conversation /PM message sent)


 It isnt allowed to post personal contact info in Public but I did send you a personal message (See under Conversation).

As foreigner you arent allowed to own - whole - land, but there are some solutions e g you can lease land and own all buildings at leased land. . 

I changed my mind to Palawan because no earthquakes nor Volcanos there  And less hurricanes than Samar/Leye up to Luzon. But need to avoid downstream where there are mines. 

I can tell you better if I get to know more about what you want, what you can afford, and any plans to earn somehow?


----------



## Gary D

Lunkan said:


> It isnt allowed to post personal contact info in Public but I did send you a personal message (See under Conversation).
> 
> As foreigner you arent allowed to own - whole - land, but there are some solutions e g you can lease land and own all buildings at leased land. .
> 
> I changed my mind to Palawan because no earthquakes nor Volcanos there  And less hurricanes than Samar/Leye up to Luzon. But need to avoid downstream where there are mines.
> 
> I can tell you better if I get to know more about what you want, what you can afford, and any plans to earn somehow?


There are volcanoes in Palawan which is tectonically active.


----------



## Lunkan

Gary D said:


> There are volcanoes in Palawan which is tectonically active.


 Now when you said it, I checked - and became confused  Some say No, some say Yes (in north). I thought volcanos need to be close enough to a plate edge. In difference from the other main islands in the Philippines, Palawan isnt along "The ring of fire". .


----------



## Gary D

Lunkan said:


> Now when you said it, I checked - and became confused  Some say No, some say Yes (in north). I thought volcanos need to be close enough to a plate edge. In difference from the other main islands in the Philippines, Palawan isnt along "The ring of fire". .


It is but it's on the edge of the other plate butting up to the Philippines plate.


----------



## Lunkan

Gary D said:


> It is but it's on the edge of the other plate butting up to the Philippines plate.


 Yes, I suppouse not close though because of no earthquakes. In a lot of years Palawan have only felt two FAR AWAY earthquakes, One felt some only in most north part and one in most south.


----------



## Gary D

Lunkan said:


> Yes, I suppouse not close though because of no earthquakes. In a lot of years Palawan have only felt two FAR AWAY earthquakes, One felt some only in most north part and one in most south.


Typhoon Odette made a big mess on the coast above Puerto Princesa As we drove up the coast road on the way to El Nido the devastation was amazing, and this was 3 months after.


----------



## Lunkan

Gary D said:


> Typhoon Odette made a big mess on the coast above Puerto Princesa As we drove up the coast road on the way to El Nido the devastation was amazing, and this was 3 months after.


 Yes, but thats one of the FEW hurricanes, which have went to Palawan. I believe its the third in over 50 years. "The North typhon belt" can have that in ONE year...


----------



## M.C.A.

Lunkan said:


> Yes, but thats one of the FEW hurricanes, which have went to Palawan. I believe its the third in over 50 years. "The North typhon belt" can have that in ONE year...


One, we've had on Luzon and I've been here since 2010 and I think it was in 2014, and power was restored within a week unlike other islands where it could take months for power restoration.


----------



## Lunkan

Dont know where all went but since january 2021 there have been 10 classified as typhons and only one passed Palawan.
I suppouse many followed "The north Typhon Belt"


----------



## Gary D

Lunkan said:


> Dont know where all went but since january 2021 there have been 10 classified as typhons and only one passed Palawan.
> I suppouse many followed "The north Typhon Belt"


Only a small number make landfall, most shoot by up towards Japan.


----------



## Lunkan

Gary D said:


> Only a small number make landfall, most shoot by up towards Japan.


 So the official counting for Phils include them only reaching Phil OCEAN?


----------



## Gary D

Lunkan said:


> So the official counting for Phils include them only reaching Phil OCEAN?


Yes they count everything that enters their area of responsibility.


----------



## M.C.A.

Lunkan said:


> So the official counting for Phils include them only reaching Phil OCEAN?


Nothing hit us on Luzon the only area that might have got clobbered were the Eastern coastal regions, we haven't been hit since 2014 in our area we got hit directly and we lost half of our tin roof, our roof is 30 years old so I was expecting something like this and power was restored as I mentioned within a week.

If you have a concrete roof then you have zero worries about they typhoons.


----------



## Lunkan

Interesting.
Although it woulld be interesting to know in comparing with other regions. And compared to USA


----------



## Lunkan

I know Narra succeeded had queue  while Roxas didnt with drug criminals concerning go to Police by themselves before the "War against drugs" started. 

I know only fragments, but it seem less serious crimes than elsewhere - except Marinduque, which is small, so if anyone would e g theft anything, the whole island would know so not a good idea to be criminal there  
An American living close to NPA at Palawan says anyway its the safest places he has ever lived at..


----------



## Dten Cfive

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dos_Palmas_kidnappings
*Dos Palmas kidnappings*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Jump to navigationJump to search

Dos Palmas kidnappings of 2001Part of Islamic insurgency in the Philippines








Dos Palmas Resort, Honda Bay
Dos Palmas Resort, Honda Bay (Philippines)
Location of Dos Palmas Resort in PalawanCoordinates







09°54′45″N 118°52′39″ECoordinates:







09°54′45″N 118°52′39″EDateMay 27, 2001 – June 7, 2002 (UTC+8)TargetLocal and foreign touristsAttack typeHostage situationWeaponsAutomatic weapons, Grenades and Rocket Propelled GrenadesDeathsMore than 40InjuredNumerousVictimsGuillermo Sobero and Martin BurnhamPerpetratorsAbu Sayyaf


show

v
t
e
Moro conflict
The *Dos Palmas kidnappings* was a hostage crisis in the southern Philippines that began with the seizing of twenty hostages from the affluent Dos Palmas Resort on a private island in the Honda Bay, Palawan, by members of Abu Sayyaf on May 27, 2001, and resulted in the deaths of at least five of the original hostages, including three American citizens, Guillermo Sobero and Gracia and Martin Burnham.[1] At least 22 Filipino soldiers were killed in attempts to apprehend the captors and free the hostages in the 12 months following the initial hostage taking.[2] An unknown number of captors were killed by government forces.


----------



## Lunkan

That was 20 years ago and the attackers WERENT from Palawan. They came by boat. If I remember correct they came from Sulu.
If look that long back, muslim guerila have done similar later at other islands too and bombing in Manila.


----------



## Dten Cfive

PalaOne said:


> Well, according to Wikipedia: "Terrorism in the Philippines" between 1970 and 2019 there have been 954 people (both locals and tourists) killed by terrorists in all of the 136 terrorist incidents they've had in the Philippines.
> 
> And also since 1970, just one of these 136 incidents was in Palawan, wherein 5 people were killed. And as Lunkin also notes, this was over 20 years ago.
> 
> So, in all of the Philippines since the 1970's .. it seems that 954 people have been killed by terrorists in 136 incidents, and in the same time period in Palawan just 5 people were killed in the only terrorist incident they have experienced there.
> 
> Seems like Palawan can claim to be one of the many safe places in the Philippines in terms of both terrorism & crime maybe?
> 
> Perhaps have a look at the figures yourself .. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terrorism_in_the_Philippines#2019
> 
> Happy trails
> PalaOne


They just caught a Muslim terrorist here in Leyte a couple years ago, where there have been none for a hundred years. Same for Davao Marina where the two Canadians got their head lopped off. Davao, the safest city in the Philippines at that time. Also, Bohol where a whole group disembarked and a fire fight ensued. They reach far and you most like don't now where they are. Add in the BIFF and ISIS guys still in Mindanao. So you all know what the Abu, Biff and ISIS guys are thinking? haha I doubt that sincerely.

/Cheers Gents


----------



## Lunkan

Dten Cfive said:


> They just caught a Muslim terrorist here in Leyte a couple years ago, where there have been none for a hundred years.


 After IS lost in Syria, FOREIGN muslim terrorists run away to Mindanao and it became a war there ( Marawi). When they lost there too, the shattered. They tried to recrute among muslims in Bataraza, but got hunted away. Someone ran to a village in Taytay, but I havent heared anything since that and that was two years ago so I suppouse they didnt get any result. 



Dten Cfive said:


> They just caught a Muslim terrorist here in Leyte a couple years ago, where there have been none for a hundred years. Same for Davao Marina where the two Canadians got their head lopped off. Davao, the safest city in the Philippines at that time. Also, Bohol where a whole group disembarked and a fire fight ensued. They reach far and you most like don't now where they are. Add in the BIFF and ISIS guys still in Mindanao. So you all know what the Abu, Biff and ISIS guys are thinking? haha I doubt that sincerely.


 But a mutual thing, when they have traveled to attack at other islands, is they have attacked places as (rather) costal resorts with several targets in same place,
so I suppouse safe from them to live at other island alone inland


----------



## Lunkan

Perhaps better and worth an own topic 

It was an other interesting article there too
Filipinos value honesty most at workplace
Odd, because when I joined a business forum for Filipinos to learn Filipino business culture, but the only I leared there was rich and middle class Manila Filipinos know very litle about provinces (most of them) and they lie a lot and even deny when proven and the others didnt find that remarkable!
Common elsewhere too.
It seem to be a cultural thing to lie and dont tell important things to "save face" BUT not thinking of they "lose face" *much more* when they are cought lieing and by the extra mess their lies make!


----------



## Dten Cfive

PalaOne said:


> 10 trends in mortality 2020 in the Philippines - BusinessWorld Online


I just read in the filipino news, here in the Philippines not long ago, about 100s BIFF where in Mindanao. This was from the AFP, not some business world news online. Another fire fight.


----------



## Lunkan

Dten Cfive said:


> I just read in the filipino news, here in the Philippines not long ago, about 100s BIFF where in Mindanao. This was from the AFP, not some business world news online. Another fire fight.


 They are from around Maguindanao, Mindanao, so not odd if they are there  
I suppouse they broke from the other muslim guerilla, who agreed to peace by THEY got exbanded autonomy for THEIR region more east of Maguindanao, because I suppouse they want same for their region. 
I am against all targeting of innocent civilians, 
but I have understanding for the Moros are angry. It was USA, who made this problem by when they left as colonizers they gave whole to MANILA!!! This inspite of the rest of the Philippines HADNT conquered Moro land themselves, it was by USA. (I dont know for sure, but Moros claim so.)


----------



## Dten Cfive

Lunkan said:


> They are from around Maguindanao, Mindanao, so not odd if they are there
> I suppouse they broke from the other muslim guerilla, who agreed to peace by THEY got exbanded autonomy for THEIR region more east of Maguindanao, because I suppouse they want same for their region.
> I am against all targeting of innocent civilians,
> but I have understanding for the Moros are angry. It was USA, who made this problem by when they left as colonizers they gave whole to MANILA!!! This inspite of the rest of the Philippines HADNT conquered Moro land themselves, it was by USA. (I dont know for sure, but Moros claim so.)


The Muslims took the land from the Hindu people, which still exist in parts of Mindanao, Malaysia and Indonesian, how far back in time we want to go Lol The Malay...
/Cheers


----------



## Lunkan

Dten Cfive said:


> The Muslims took the land from the Hindu people, which still exist in parts of Mindanao, Malaysia and Indonesian, how far back in time we want to go Lol The Malay...


 Well. The part I am talking about isnt further back than there are people alive still from that period, so some difference


----------



## Dten Cfive

Lunkan said:


> Well. The part I am talking about isnt further back than there are people alive still from that period, so some difference


I see.


----------



## levijcampos

Pogi said:


> Hi everyone, I've been married to a filipina for about 20 years. I've been over there some 15-20 times and have been to a number of islands and resorts, etc. My wife's family is in Leyte, but we used to own land in Palawan (sold it some years ago to help my business in the US). My heart still belongs in Palawan, and I just turned 65, closed my business, and we've decided to retire in Palawan. I know the pros and cons, so please, with all due respect.....I don't need the dissertations on China's threats in the South China Sea or negatives from those who don't / didn't like the Philippines, etc. I get it, I have a pretty good grip the "risks" or downsides to the island or living in the Philippines as well as the wonder and beauty of the island, the people, the culture, the politics, and so on. I'm interested in connecting with Americans, Europeans, or english speaking expats, filipinos, and others who are living in Palawan, plan to, or are curious about it. We'll be relocating in a few weeks....shipping our entire lives over there. It's a challenge, but I'm up for it, and am truthfully ready for the slower pace. We are going to try to find a small farm type property outside of Puerto Princesa City....perhaps to the NW of the city in the hills/mountain area, or the Bacungan area. But, we're open to something within 30 minutes drive. We can't afford, nor do we want to live right in town. For now, I have a house I am going to rent from an American friend I met there years ago, and who came back to the US to get his kids in college here. He will get them through college, then return. So, we have his place to rent and take our time settling in and finding our slice of paradise. Though I am the type that wants to stay busy, I'm not interested in doing much business there, and I know that business is tough there. We will likely do something on the internet and a few things to make some extra bucks, but with a good social security, once we buy a place, build if need be, get a car, etc, etc we'll have a nest egg and an income sufficient for our needs. We'd like to do a little bit of growing our own organic food/animals, do a little internet stuff.....and, I have a few books in me, am an artist, and am still a minority share partner in a tech startup in the US, etc. Hope to hear from anyone wanting to share, chat, meet up there, etc! thanks pogi (John)


 How is it over there today? Can one still be taken by the beautiful views. Message me on my email. I wish to learn more. (Send me a PM). Deleted new member's email address.


----------



## bigpearl

Dten Cfive said:


> The Muslims took the land from the Hindu people, which still exist in parts of Mindanao, Malaysia and Indonesian, how far back in time we want to go Lol The Malay...
> /Cheers


It's interesting what you say and what many believe...... Seems a contentious point with many Filipinos.
I remember asking my better half when Christianity (God, Jesus and Catholicism) came to the Philippines, some 10 years ago and the answer was simply. That Filipinos have always been Catholic for thousands of years,,,,,,, since when I asked.
Always was the response, I retorted that Christianity came with the Spanish and that the Philippines was predominately Muslim prior to that,,,,,,,,,,, we don't talk about that any more,,,,, lol.

My history is not up to scratch with a Hindu population here but from memory the Muslim faith arrived here in the early 12th century and like all countries there are many faiths and generally tolerate each other.

The best thing about the Philippines (I have travelled a lot) seems to be the acceptance and tolerance from the people here of political beliefs (unless you are the politician in the lime light), religious beliefs, unless you are a zealot, Gay and transgender individuals, unless you are homophobic, wealth distribution, unless you are lazy and bitter and the list can go on.

A great country with a better future if led properly no matter Mindanao or Luzon. My Home.

As always? OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A.

There's no stopping someone from living in the southern archipelago and so I don't feel it's going to do much good warning other Expats "religion talk" any longer, let them figure it out for themselves by boots on the ground because they've already made up their minds, they either accept it or catch on to the many more issues living so remotely, one thing is for sure, they will figure it out. 

What I'm trying to say is let's avoid talking about religion it then lead's to bickering.


----------



## bigpearl

I gather that was aimed at me M.C.A. If you read my submission it was a generalization on many sensitive topics but you seem to target one, my contribution here is aimed at the Filipino people and their ability to adapt and accept their brothers choices and belief no matter the topic, this, our country is where we live and we share what we learn on an open (sometimes) forum.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A.

bigpearl said:


> I gather that was aimed at me M.C.A. If you read my submission it was a generalization on many sensitive topics but you seem to target one, my contribution here is aimed at the Filipino people and their ability to adapt and accept their brothers choices and belief no matter the topic, this, our country is where we live and we share what we learn on an open (sometimes) forum.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


I'm trying to stay away from talk of Islam and... Not geared towards you, just about everyone got in on talking about the past... So no worries Steve.


----------



## bigpearl

HHHMMMMM.

Steve.


----------



## M.C.A.

Pogi said:


> Hi everyone,
> I've been married to a filipina for about 20 years. I've been over there some 15-20 times and have been to a number of islands and resorts, etc. My wife's family is in Leyte, but we used to own land in Palawan (sold it some years ago to help my business in the US). My heart still belongs in Palawan, and I just turned 65, closed my business, and we've decided to retire in Palawan. I know the pros and cons, so please, with all due respect.....I don't need the dissertations on China's threats in the South China Sea or negatives from those who don't / didn't like the Philippines, etc. I get it, I have a pretty good grip the "risks" or downsides to the island or living in the Philippines as well as the wonder and beauty of the island, the people, the culture, the politics, and so on.
> 
> I'm interested in connecting with Americans, Europeans, or english speaking expats, filipinos, and others who are living in Palawan, plan to, or are curious about it. We'll be relocating in a few weeks....shipping our entire lives over there. It's a challenge, but I'm up for it, and am truthfully ready for the slower pace. We are going to try to find a small farm type property outside of Puerto Princesa City....perhaps to the NW of the city in the hills/mountain area, or the Bacungan area. But, we're open to something within 30 minutes drive. We can't afford, nor do we want to live right in town. For now, I have a house I am going to rent from an American friend I met there years ago, and who came back to the US to get his kids in college here. He will get them through college, then return. So, we have his place to rent and take our time settling in and finding our slice of paradise.
> 
> Though I am the type that wants to stay busy, I'm not interested in doing much business there, and I know that business is tough there. We will likely do something on the internet and a few things to make some extra bucks, but with a good social security, once we buy a place, build if need be, get a car, etc, etc we'll have a nest egg and an income sufficient for our needs. We'd like to do a little bit of growing our own organic food/animals, do a little internet stuff.....and, I have a few books in me, am an artist, and am still a minority share partner in a tech startup in the US, etc.
> 
> Hope to hear from anyone wanting to share, chat, meet up there, etc! thanks pogi (John)


Pogi haven't heard from you in a while and many have been interested in the thread you created so is there anything you would like to add or share about living in Palawan? Hope things are going well.


----------



## Yankinasia48

Hello Everyone

Can I get some help on where I can find a good western style apartment in Puerto Princesa. I want to ?move to Palawan from Vietnam. Any rental agencies there? 

Cheers


----------



## Lunkan

Yankinasia48 said:


> Can I get some help on where I can find a good western style apartment in Puerto Princesa. I want to ?move to Palawan from Vietnam. Any rental agencies there?


 (I dont check cities I like rural) 
but if you want to BUY condo, you can try this
登录 Facebook
She has sold such several years, perhaps she know some for rent too.


----------



## lefties43332

Doubtful. Last I was there I didnt notice any and in Phils its not a strong point. Feet on the ground is best bet.


----------

